# Авиация > Матчасть >  HELP - кабина МиГ-15-17

## Nik Primopye

Вопрос - для 3-Д модели МиГ-15 -МиГ-17 надо понять как устроена передняя часть кабины - как закреплена панель приборов, как закреплен прицел, кронштейн крепления прицела , как закреплен фонарь на фюзеляже, как устроены противобликовые шторки, устройство прицелов АСП-3,АСП-4, АСП-5, СРД-Квант, Радаль и пр. и пр.

Очень желательны картинки из тех.описаний

3-Д модель планируется для применения в StrikeFighter/WingOverVietnam - в корейской и вьетнамской компаниях.

Ник
kolpikov@mail.primorye.ru

----------


## Gorn

ЕСТЬ 2-Е ФОТКИ МИГ 17(КАБИНА)

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ЕСТЬ 2-Е ФОТКИ МИГ 17(КАБИНА)


Спасибо!

И где они?

Ник
PS: Bis dat, qui cito dat.

----------


## krizis

Уважаемый Ник,
Может быть Вас заинтересует моя работа по данной теме


Делаю это все для той же серии TW. Ссылка на тему: http://forum.combatace.com/index.php...st=80&start=80

---
Антон.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Уважаемый Ник,
> Может быть Вас заинтересует моя работа по данной теме...


Мои искренние поздравления!

1 — в чем делалось?
2 — на каком этапе работа (в смысле возможности изменений-корректировок)?
3 — чем могу помочь?
4 — кое-что есть в «9-м шпангоуте», можно взять прямо сейчас.
5 — http://www.aviation.ru/Leonid.Mehani...l/contents.htm — весьма интересная книженция, в частности — привязка прицела к кабине и пилоту.
6 — вот тут сделал экстрактик из этой книги по прицелу АСП-3НМ
http://rapidshare.com/files/18764565..._Gun_Sight.rar   Size:2691 KB

Ник

----------


## krizis

Работаю в 3DMax8. Внесение изменений не только возможно, но и приветствуется. Работаю сейчас в основном над текстурами.
Тоже жду недостающих страниц из известной книги, которые, возможно, прояснили бы некоторые моменты по кабине...
Также бы хотелось узнать отличия кабин МиГ-15 и 17.

Ну а помощь... Очень бы хотелось увидеть собственно модель МиГ-15 от Вас:)

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Работаю в 3DMax8. Внесение изменений ... приветствуется. Работаю сейчас в основном над текстурами.
> ... жду недостающих страниц из известной книги, которые, возможно, прояснили бы некоторые моменты по кабине...
> Также бы хотелось узнать отличия кабин МиГ-15 и 17.
> 
> ...хотелось увидеть собственно модель МиГ-15 от Вас:)


Хвалится нечем — модель остановлена примерно в том виде, как в теме «9-й шпангоут» — фюзеляж с деталями кабины, без крыльев, шасси и пр.
В принципе, могу попробовать конвертнуть в формат 3ДС (никогда не делал, но должно получится) и сбросить Вам.

По книге «Ремонт Миг...» — надежд не питаю. Хозяин книжки на последнее письмо вообще не ответил.

Предлагаю использовать почту (см. пост №1) и тему 9-й шпангоут, чтобы не распылять.

у меня сейчас 00-15, подъем в 5-50,
до завтра, 

Ник

----------


## Gorn

за качество самолей звиняйте.

----------


## krizis

Просто супер! Наконец увидел как выглядит закрытый фонарь изнутри. До этого были только предположения.

----------


## Gorn

если очень надо могу детально отфоткать только пока не знаю как по времени это будет.Ах да там еще есть ил 28,су 9,су 7уб,и су 15без фонаря.

----------


## krizis

Да, было бы неплохо. У меня есть планы на будущее по моделированию кабин некоторых советских самолетов, сейчас как раз занимаюсь сбором фотоматериала. По кабине пилота Ил-28 в сети крайне мало инфы. По Су-7 - аналогично. Начинка не так уж и важна (если она разворована), главное что каркас цел.

----------


## Gorn

(извиняюсь за оффтоп) сейчас там наверняка все в снегу, так что пока то что есть,это ил 28 -1 кабина пилота 2 кабина штурмана.жаль что в таком ужасном состоянии

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ... сейчас там наверняка все в снегу...
> ...это ил 28 -1 кабина пилота 2 кабина штурмана.жаль что в таком ужасном состоянии...


Уважаемый Gorn,

большое спасибо за фото.

За «качество самолей» не извиняйтесь (если, конечно, это не Вы кувалдой там поработали).
Посмотрите, человек выложил для всех: http://www.freeweb.hu/hunavia/AVIATI...G15/index.html

Ваши фото будут весьма информативны для многих. 
Кстати, не проблема найти «красивеньких» фото, но Ваши — дают информацию о внутреннем устройстве. 
Практически, такое есть только в ТехОписаниях — а где взять?
Даже не сомневайтесь, Ваши фото будут востребованы.
Возможно, их можно разместить здесь, на айрфорс — типа Walkaround (спросить админа).
А если нет — создать свой сайт и там выложить.
Все будут нужны и полезны — и МиГ-17, и «ил 28, су 9, су 7уб, и су 15без фонаря».

2 соображения:
1  — любитель делает 1-2 фото, профи — 100-200. 
2 — все разрушается и исчезает. Через пару лет Вы и того, что сняли — не найдете. 
А Ваши фото — практически бессмертны.

Дождемся тепла и вперед.

С приветом,
Ник
PS: хотел спросить о пальмах в Чапаевске, но Вы уже ответили.

----------


## Gorn

спасибо за теплые слова ,я думаю проще будет создать просто отдельную ветку и там разместить часть фото ,а уж когда придет момент и кому то понадобятся фото я вышлю по  мылу- так качество будет лучше ,хотя фото обзор можно было бы сделать.По фото обзору хотелось бы узнать каким местам уделить большее внимание. Я сам когда то собирал модели масштаба 1/72, но это было давно и очень низкого уровня .По первой фотке вопрос, кто нибудь встречался в жизни с этим самолетом и стоит ли его валить туда же к су и илу.да на втором фото пушка Н 37Л.имеющиеся у меня фотографии загрузил к себе в альбом на сайте, кому нужно смотрите.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...По первой фотке вопрос, кто нибудь встречался в жизни с этим самолетом и стоит ли его валить туда же к су и илу.....
> имеющиеся у меня ....себе в альбом на сайте, кому нужно смотрите.


Уважаемый Gorn,

Вы имеете доступ к весьма редкому самолету. 
Не могу утверждать, но,возможно — это вообще единственный существующий М-15.

М-15, советско-польский с/х самолет,  построено 172, поставлено в СССР — 155. 
(Авиация и Время 2-2006)

«Walkaround» этого самолета мне не попадался. Может быть, его и не существует.
Если так, у Вас редкая возможность — сделать полноценный фотообзор и войти в историю.

Ник
ЗЫ — адрес Вашего сайта?
ЗЗЫ— приложил пару картинок из АиВ 2-2006 
(журнал вытащил с farposst.ru)
http://base13.glasnet.ru/text/m15/m15.htm
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/la/m15.html
http://www.cofe.ru/avia/P/P-14.htm

----------


## An-Z

> .....я думаю проще будет создать просто отдельную ветку и там разместить часть фото ....
> По первой фотке вопрос, кто нибудь встречался в жизни с этим самолетом и стоит ли его валить туда же к су и илу...


Можно сделать и "проще", но если ветка редко комментируется она постепенно уходит вглубь (что то мне подсказывает, что знатоков и ценителей М-15 не много), а пользоваться поиском не все догадываются. Поэтому было бы правильнее отправить эти фотки Админу или мне для размещения в рубрике "Фотообзоры". А совсем правильно было бы рассортировать эти фотки по типам, уменьшить  фотки до 1200 пикселей по широкой стороне и потом отправлять - это существенно ускорит их размещение. Есстественно желательна информация об авторе, месте съёмки, заводской, серийный номер самолёта (если найден).
М-15 доступен для внешнего осмотра в Монино, но у вас есть уникальный шанс его отснять внутри. Чего и сколько снимать сказать тяжело, чем больше - тем лучше, и с разных ракурсов. желательно. Если есть возможность поснимайте сверху крылья, фюзеляж.. 
Много фотографий не бывает..

----------


## Gorn

to Nik Primopye :про сайт,я имел в виду фото в моем профиле.за ссылки спасибо .Не думал что самоль действительно такой редкий ,сейчас жалею что не уделил должного ему внимания.Сегодня был на месте нахождения самолетов-все "по колено в снегу" ,так что фотообзор будет только весной (к сожалению) .  to An-Z у меня вопрос:  есть ли смысл отсылать фотографии которые выложены у меня в профиле, так как их довольно мало.Или стоит подождать весны и уж добавить так добавить.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> to Nik Primopye ....все "по колено в снегу" ,так что фотообзор будет только весной (к сожалению)...


Gorn, привет Вам. Весной — так весной.

Вянет лист. Проходит лето.
	Иней серебрится...
Юнкер Шмидт из пистолета
	Хочет застрелиться.

Погоди, безумный, снова
	Зелень оживится!
Юнкер Шмидт! честное слово,
	Лето возвратится!

© Козьма Прутков.

Шутка, конечно.
Ник

----------


## Kalibr

Господа подскажите где найти электросхемы МиГ-17 МиГ-19

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Господа подскажите где найти электросхемы МиГ-17 МиГ-19


Извини, товарищ, что ответил небыстро.
К сожалению, по МиГ-17 помочь не могу — нету.
Выложил РТО по МиГ-19 (взял где-то в Сети, не помню место)  http://rapidshare.com/files/191832851/mig-19.zip

Там есть немного по электричеству.

Ник

----------


## vomit airways

> взял где-то в Сети, не помню место


Обожаю эту фразу!  "Классика"!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Arminius

......MiG-15..

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Обожаю эту фразу!  "Классика"!


Уважаемый vomit airways,

не могу с Вами согласиться.
Мой ответ, с приложением просимого — это, скорее, исключение.

Вот классическая фраза —  «...не мои и сейчас не в моем...Но...были...»
Девятый шпангоут (только для профи) 

Кстати, на Ваши вопросы в #81 был мой ответ, в  #82. Не заметили?
http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...5789#post35789

С уважением,
Ник

PS — кАнешно, лучший ответ: — «попользуйтесь ГуглЁм ».

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ......MiG-15..


Уважаемый Arminius,

спасибо за картинки. 
Это страницы из книги «Ремонт самолета МиГ-15».
Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)

В принципе, этой информации достаточно для игрушки-симулятора. 
Но маловато для достоверной 3-Д модели самолета.
К сожалению, хозяин книги не смог довести дело до конца.
Отсутствуют страницы - 338-343; 346-395; 397-433.

Хозяин книги, по моим данным, жив-здоров. Иногда бывает на форуме.
Правда, на мои письма отвечать перестал, да и мне надоело упрашивать. 
Но, чем черт не шутит — давайте попросим вместе. 

Спасибо,
Ник

----------


## Kalibr

> Извини, товарищ, что ответил небыстро.
> К сожалению, по МиГ-17 помочь не могу — нету.
> Выложил РТО по МиГ-19 (взял где-то в Сети, не помню место)  http://rapidshare.com/files/191832851/mig-19.zip
> 
> Там есть немного по электричеству.
> 
> Ник


 Спасибо,что помогли .

----------


## Kasatka

Ребята нужна инфа по кабине МиГ-17ПФ. Фотографии, схемы.. все что есть. Плиз

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Ребята нужна инфа по кабине МиГ-17ПФ. Фотографии, схемы.. все что есть. Плиз


http://rapidshare.com/files/196372201/MiG-17PF.rar сделал архивчик 8Мб.
Фотки раздербаненого Миг-17ПФ, взял с какого-то сайта (не к ночи будь сказано) и ч/б 600точ. скан Миг-17ПФ компоновка из Крыльев Родины. 

А, вспомнил — ссылка на сайт с фотками Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)

Ник

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо, Ник

может еще что у кого есть =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Болгарский. До и после реставрации в музее Крумово(ЕМНИП). с/н 	58210414
Потырено с джет фотос и еще откуда то)).

----------


## Петр Берестовой

тьфу ты, не те фото в первом сообщении с папки потянул, сори((

----------


## Kasatka

хорошие фото! спасибо!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Сереж, тут по моему, бывает коллега из Болгарии. Можно попробовать его попросить связаться или дать координаты ребят, что занимаются восстановлением машин в этом музее. Возможно, они смогут помочь. По памяти, де то мне попадался болгарский форум с ними, я пошарюсь сегодня в нете, поищу.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Зарегестрировался на форуме авиареставраторов, где бывают ребята из музея Крумово. Задал вопрос по возможности отфотографирования кокпита ПФа. Ждем ответ.
http://aviarestorer.ru/forum/showthr...4139#post44139

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Фото скоро будут.  :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

В одинаковом ли месте (строго по центру) стояли прицелы у МиГ-15 и МиГ-17?

----------


## krizis

Они там на 15 мм вправо сдвинуты были, вроде.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Из Авиаколлекция. 2007 №5. Истребитель МиГ-17. не знаю, поможет ли...

----------


## Kasatka

Петь.. чего то я не понял.. на миг-17 рисунке там вообще ничего не понятно.. 
щас гляну у себя.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Завтра попробую уточнить у человека, что летал на 17ом. Если помнит такие подробности, конечно...

----------


## Kasatka

Петя.. я не помню шо было вчера.. а ты про такие древние времена человека бушь спрашивать.. Я думаю, что остановимся на том, что прицелы были по центру =) 15мм в 48.. даже в 32 масштабе.. это на глаз не видно =)
спасибо!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Петя.. я не помню шо было вчера.. а ты про такие древние времена человека бушь спрашивать.. 
> спасибо!


Эээ... он мне как то по памяти рассказывал что на каком лючке было написано(технадписи), может не все, но сам факт.... :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

> Эээ... он мне как то по памяти рассказывал что на каком лючке было написано(технадписи), может не все, но сам факт....


а ты поверил... !! гы-гы-гыыы =))) Ну, Петя!! ну насмешил!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nik Primopye

> В одинаковом ли месте (строго по центру) стояли прицелы у МиГ-15 и МиГ-17?


по кабинам 15-17 — Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)
(немного спекулятивно)

по прицелу — HELP - кабина МиГ-15-17

Ник

----------


## Kasatka

> по кабинам 15-17 — Девятый шпангоут (только для профи)
> (немного спекулятивно)
> 
> по прицелу — HELP - кабина МиГ-15-17
> 
> Ник


Ник, спасибо.. Вы думаете мы слепые и сообщения предыдущие не читаем? =)

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Ник, спасибо.. Вы думаете мы слепые и сообщения предыдущие не читаем? =)


По инфе:
— Саид, ты как здесь оказался?
— Стреляли…

По вопросу:
Вы думаете, что я думаю, что вы слепые?
Нет, я так не думаю.

Ник

----------


## Kasatka

> По инфе:
> — Саид, ты как здесь оказался?
> — Стреляли…
> 
> По вопросу:
> Вы думаете, что я думаю, что вы слепые?
> Нет, я так не думаю.
> 
> Ник


Ураааа! =)  :Cool:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> а ты поверил... !! гы-гы-гыыы =))) Ну, Петя!! ну насмешил!!


Я рад, что тебя улыбнуло =) В одном ты прав, в 48м масштабе 15мм на реальной машине... Не заморачивайся =)

P.S. Тот человек сказал, что вроде по центру.=)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

КАСАТКА, загляни в пм=)

----------

